# Possible to milk every other day IF sharing Cow's milk with her calf?



## esocha (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm interested in knowing if its possible to skip one or two days of milking my cow if I'm sharing her milk with her calf?

As well, how well would it go over to keep the calf with my Holstein continuously and still milk for myself, just enough for perhaps one gallon a day? I am thinking this would greatly depend on the relationship the mother and calf have, as well as their behaviors...

Thanks.


----------



## CAMilkmaid (Feb 9, 2011)

esocha said:
			
		

> I'm interested in knowing if its possible to skip one or two days of milking my cow if I'm sharing her milk with her calf?
> 
> As well, how well would it go over to keep the calf with my Holstein continuously and still milk for myself, just enough for perhaps one gallon a day? I am thinking this would greatly depend on the relationship the mother and calf have, as well as their behaviors...
> 
> Thanks.


I do this without problem with my Dexter cows. Since Holsteins produce so much more milk than a Dexter, I'm not sure in your case. I also do have to deal with the cow holding back milk for the calf but I deal with it and think it's worth it for the freedom not to have to milk twice daily. Others don't feel that way, so it's personal preference.

Kim


----------



## AndreaS (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi! 

I'm not trying to hijack this thread, but I was wondering about this as well. When we get our milk cow, (next year) I would like to share with the calf too.  We don't need that much milk, and it would be wonderful to not have to milk twice daily.  

I had read that the problem with doing this is that the cow might hold back for the calf. Kim, what is your technique for dealing with that? 

Thanks! 
Andrea


----------



## herfrds (Feb 26, 2011)

Now this is my personal experience.

I would leave the calf with my milk cow all day. Then I would lock the calf away for the night then milk my cow in the morning. I was hand milking and had no trouble with her holding her milk back.
I could get a gallon and a half out of her a day.

Some people say to feed them a dairy mix feed, I only fed her some when her milk production dropped off.

Yes there were days in which I could not milk her, but the calf kept her nursed down.


----------



## animalfarm (Feb 26, 2011)

I let my jerseys keep their calves. You have a holstein which is also a heavy milker like a jersey, so it will require some effort on your part.

For the first 5-6 weeks the calf stays with the mother full time and you must milk the cow 2x a day as well. If you don't, the cow is at high risk for mastitis and will be very uncomfortable as the calf simply cannot drink the amounts mom is producing. Also, milk production will dry up sooner and eventually no one will be happy.

At about 5-6 weeks, the calf will be drinking more and you can begin locking up the calf at night and milking the cow in the morning. Take the gallon that you want and let the calf finish the rest and stay with mom all day. You must still check mom at night say around 6pm or later, after the calf has had its last feed of the day (usually down to drinking 2x a day with the odd snack at this point). You may need to continues a light night milking for a while but most likely not. 

Try this for a week or 2 and then try alternating the milking days and checking the cow on the off days to ensure she is not getting too full. Remember, it the milk isn't getting used, the cow will slowly cut production until the math adds up. That may leave you with not much or a short milking season or having to wean the calf early so that you get milk. I usually milk 3 quarters and leave 1 for the calf in the morning as  I have many uses for milk.

I milk once a day and feed the excess to the pigs,chickens, dogs,cat and make cheese and I know that if I miss one day here and there my cow will be fine. Also, milk diluted 1 gallon-17 gallons water makes good fertilizer for your pasture.


----------



## animalfarm (Feb 26, 2011)

double post


----------

